# Your favorite sandwiches



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2017)

What are your 2 favorite sandwiches?

I chose Reuben and BLT, but also like hamburgers, bologna, subs.....heck, I love sandwiches!

(don't care for egg salad)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)

If it is based on how frequently I eat them it would be peanut butter and strawberry jam on whole wheat bread and a grilled cheese.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2017)

> Not fair to ask without offering your own favorites!



I did!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 3, 2017)

I chose BLT's and egg salad. For some reason I don't consider a hamburger a sandwich but I guess it is.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2017)

Tuna salad 

 Native tomato with Hellman's mayo on nutrition-less white bread.

Actually, all of them, except peanut butter and jelly, prefer just PB if at all.

Oh yes, grilled cheese too, as Bea mentioned.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2017)

PB&J and ham & cheese (must be Swiss though)


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 3, 2017)

Love a Reuben if out some where for lunch; at home: grilled cheese, welsh rarebit, bacon, tuna or salmon salad
on a wholewheat Kaiser bun.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2017)

Same as  RUTH N jERSEY


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2017)

I picked other, because I like BTOs better than BLTs, thin sliced onion just takes the place of the lettuce, and made with Hellman's or Kraft mayo.  The other one is prosciutto ham, Danish cream Havarti cheese, thin sliced onion, mayo and brown mustard on a croissant roll.  I don't care for egg salad either.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 3, 2017)

*I chose cheezeburger and other.  My other is a well made roast beef sub, with mayo and provolone cheese.  YUM.  Anyone on the upper east coast may know Wegmans grocery store. Rochester is their home.  If you have a Wegmans in your neck of the woods try their subs. great.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I chose cheezeburger and other.  My other is a well made roast beef sub, with mayo and provolone cheese.  YUM.  Anyone on the upper east coast may know Wegmans grocery store. Rochester is their home.  If you have a Wegmans in your neck of the woods try their subs. great.  *



Another vote for a Wegman's sub!

A half sub is just right to split or to cover lunch and dinner!

Don't forget to grab an Old Fashioned Chocolate Chip/Walnut cookie for dessert!


----------



## IKE (Oct 3, 2017)

#1. fried baloney, brown mustard and a slice of onion.

                                                   #2. corned beef on rye with brown mustard......no sauerkraut or cheese.


----------



## Trade (Oct 3, 2017)

I like mashed potato sandwiches.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2017)

Trade said:


> I like mashed potato sandwiches.



Interesting.  Never had that, but I like sandwich made of fried potatoes w/onion, sliced tomatoes, with mayo on whole wheat or sourdough.


----------



## Wren (Oct 4, 2017)

I love Chicken and coleslaw sandwiches and also egg and cress (mash the egg with a little mayo) mmmmm


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 4, 2017)

I love ‘em all except for the Tuna.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

I chose the two front-runner (so far), BLT and Egg Salad. I like chopped pickles in my egg salad (don't try to fool me by substituting with relish!!).

Another favorite of mine is warm pulled pork on a sesame seed bun. Oh Man! Good stuff.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> I love ‘em all except for the Tuna.



I like tuna if it's pure albacore. Regular tuna, even chunk light tuna, tastes tainted...like fish that has turned.  eek


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Trade said:


> I like mashed potato sandwiches.



My late brother, my Irish twin, loved the sandwiches he made from leftover mashed potatoes, gravy, baked beans, corn and a little maple syrup for the bread. He was always happy when our mother fried chicken for dinner because he had all of the elements for his sandwich.

I enjoy bacon and fried egg sandwiches. Add in some crispy fried potatoes and I'm even happier.

I eat a lot of almond, cashew or pecan butter on my favorite homemade oatmeal & honey bread, toasted of course.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Another favorite of mine is warm pulled pork on a sesame seed bun. Oh Man! Good stuff.



Pulled pork is a freezer staple in my house. It's best on homemade brioche buns and topped with cole slaw.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 5, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> My late brother, my Irish twin, loved the sandwiches he made from leftover mashed potatoes, gravy, baked beans, corn and a little maple syrup for the bread. He was always happy when our mother fried chicken for dinner because he had all of the elements for his sandwich.
> 
> I enjoy bacon and fried egg sandwiches. Add in some crispy fried potatoes and I'm even happier.
> 
> I eat a lot of almond, cashew or pecan butter on my favorite homemade oatmeal & honey bread, toasted of course.



Ooo! Yes! I used to LOVE mashed potato and meatloaf sandwiches when I was a kid. With ketchup. I haven't quite perfected the art of meatloaf, so I don't eat them very often anymore. Add cheese to your fried egg and bacon sandwich, and put it on an English muffin, and I'm putty in your hands. But keep the slaw off my pork...I'll only eat that on the side. I make a pretty mean slaw; I add chopped apples, sweet ones, and gotta have the carrots in there as well, obviously.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2017)

Peanut butter on dark rye; 

a sliced turkey breast + swiss + jalepeno slices on....either dark rye(with mayo) or Sourdough-wheat.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Ooo! Yes! I used to LOVE mashed potato and meatloaf sandwiches when I was a kid. With ketchup. I haven't quite perfected the art of meatloaf, so I don't eat them very often anymore. Add cheese to your fried egg and bacon sandwich, and put it on an English muffin, and I'm putty in your hands. But keep the slaw off my pork...I'll only eat that on the side. I make a pretty mean slaw; I add chopped apples, sweet ones, and gotta have the carrots in there as well, obviously.



I'm going to add some chopped apples to cole slaw the next time I make it. That sounds good. I love roasted cabbage with apples and I always have a jar of fermented cabbage with apples in the fridge.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 5, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I'm going to add some chopped apples to cole slaw the next time I make it. That sounds good. I love roasted cabbage with apples and I always have a jar of fermented cabbage with apples in the fridge.



Cool. Let me know how you like it. Since you like fermented cabbage, you might prefer tart apples to sweet ones.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2017)

I love grilled bratwurst, spicy mustard on the bun, topped with sauerkraut and grilled onions. Like to get these from street vendors. YUM! 

(Just for fun take a look in the Entertainment section/"Elvis Presley's favorite cook" and check out his favorite sandwich.)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I like tuna fish,peanut butter& jelly either grape or strawberry,roast beef,chicken slices with  mayo Sue


----------

